# What should be my next upgrade?



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have an 08 Felt F2 size 56 and am slowly upgrading bits and peaces this is what i have done so far.

Vuelta 50mm Carbon tubular wheels
USE alien carbon post
3T ARX team 110mm 
Aloy STI clamp bolts
Aloy cable clamp bolts on front and rear deralours and brakes
Power cordz on brakes and deralours
tune ti seat post clamp
salsa ti squewers
Fizik arione cx carbon braded rail saddle
nilon botle cage bolts
carbon front and rear deralour plates
aloy plate axle bolt
aloy deralour mounting bolt
aloy jokey wheel bolts
KCNC jokey wheels

what do you think my next upgrade should be?


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

it seems you could save a bunch of rotational weight with a wheel upgrade. how about lightweights http://www.carbonsports.de/LW_Standard.lasso ?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's an alternative to Lightweights that's a conventional build and doesn't require you to send them back to Germany if they require repair or truing. Oh yeah, their lighter too.

http://www.cyclingtechblog.com/2009/01/15/worlds-lightest-affordable-wheels/


----------



## Juanfco3 (Dec 13, 2007)

the wheels aren't to bad the are sub 1500g with a 50mm rim so it could be better but i'm happy with the aro advantage. I was thinking about a tune gum gum expander and top cap and alloy bolt at only 9g and 5g


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Juanfco3 said:


> the wheels aren't to bad the are sub 1500g with a 50mm rim so it could be better but i'm happy with the aro advantage. I was thinking about a tune gum gum expander and top cap and alloy bolt at only 9g and 5g



I'd go with the extralite ultrastar instead of the gum gum. Having used both, I've found the ultrastar "sets up" easier and holds better. Weight difference is negligible.

If you can find the right shape, you could drop some weight with a full carbon saddle. I found one that works for me and I've done more 100+ mile rides on it than I can count and it's more comfy than any of the padded saddles I've used.

Edge 1.0 fork will probably drop weight as well, I gave up dura ace for sram force and eventually red and recently picked up a lightning crankset (sub 600g, actually sub 575g). It depends on how much money you have to blow, as it can get mighty expensive mighty quick.


----------

